

Automagically has been trademarked. WTF? - _grrr

I've just seen an ad for TuneUp and noticed they have trademarked "Automagically".<p>I've been using this word for ages, as I'm sure others on HN have too. WTF!?<p>http://www.tuneupmedia.com/
======
kookiekrak
<http://www.trademarkia.com/automagically-77390897.html>
<http://www.mytrademarkia.com/automagically-77870578.html>
[http://socialmedia.trademarkia.com/automagically-77646827.ht...](http://socialmedia.trademarkia.com/automagically-77646827.html)
<http://electronics.zibb.com/trademark/automagically/30404525>

------
mark-r
Unfortunately the P&T office has gone stark raving mad. And nobody will step
up to overturn these because that costs money, and who will fight for
something they can't own either?

------
lysol
You should be using words that more accurately describe the functionality your
code provides, anyway.

------
whiterabbit
LOL, "First Use Anywhere: 3/1/2008".

------
kookiekrak
all trademarks for Automagically. dating back to 2007.

~~~
mark-r
Citations go 20 years before that:
<http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Citations:automagical#English>

